# Power pole or Talon?



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

pros and cons of each? Anyone have a Talon? Just looking for some help before I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm about to get one or the other. I have searched and read many things and talked to a lot of people. Lots of pros to the PP like it getting down out of the way when anchored, hydraulics are better than electricity for a saltwater application, talon seems slightly less sturdy.

If I had to choose today, I'd get the Power Pole.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

artofficial said:


> I'm about to get one or the other. I have searched and read many things and talked to a lot of people. Lots of pros to the PP like it getting down out of the way when anchored, hydraulics are better than electricity for a saltwater application, talon seems slightly less sturdy.
> 
> If I had to choose today, I'd get the Power Pole.


Everything on a boat is ran through electricity so that's not a problem.

there are plenty of threads, Just use the search engine. But you're going to hear the exact opposite. "Had trouble with hydraulics on PP" No hydraulics on the Talon. Power Pole is loud....Talon seems be louder than PP, PP goes down and out the way...Talon is bolted right next to engine and doesn't affect your fishing....

It may come down to price for you. Talon seems to be about $2-$300 cheaper and comes with remotes, whereas PP remotes are extra.

(So I hear)


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

i have the talon, it has trated me very well so far. quick,quiet, and sturdy. I think both products are good and i went with the talon becasue it comes with everything and you can get one online for about 1200.00 maybe 1300.00. Thats about 800 less than the powerpole when you figure in the remotes and wave pack you would want to buy for the powerpole. Minn kota has always put out great products and i doubt they would slouch on their version of the PP. it came down to price for me and the fact the PP is in the way when it is deployed. Also something going straight down is always going to have more holding power than something that is going in the ground at an angle. The Powerpole also has a hyd pump that has to go somewhere, im out of storage allready and i dont need anymore **** taking up space. I've had electric trim tabs for a long time and havent had a problem with them, so i envision no prb with the talon either. To the guy who posted about the electronics, you have to have electricity to run the hyd. pump on the PP, HYD pumps dont work by themselves


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

Have been looking real hard the past week at both and had intended on purchasing a Talon but think I've changed my mind. I've recently heard several people complain about the Talon, not retracting, one broke off about 18 inches from the bottom. It seems like the PP has had some issues but it also looks like the company is very willing to fix whats wrong! And I believe they are made in the USA..


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Go Power-Pole!! Proven over time.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Titan22fisher said:


> Have been looking real hard the past week at both and had intended on purchasing a Talon but think I've changed my mind. I've recently heard several people complain about the Talon, not retracting, one broke off about 18 inches from the bottom. It seems like the PP has had some issues but it also looks like the company is very willing to fix whats wrong! And I believe they are made in the USA..


i havent heard anything like that about the talon, sometimes things break though, I hear people having problems with the hyd's and the pole breaking on the PP all the time too so its a crapshoot either way, but minn kota is a good company and im sure they will take care of ya when something breaks. The pole is a lifetime warranty no questions asked kind of deal too which it should be. good luck with whatever you choose.....if you're going by that one vid on youtube where its shaking and not retracting that video is complete BS he didnt have the set screws in at all or something im not sure but it wasnt right


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I bought a Talon, and have used it one WINDY weekend so far. It worked like a champ, deployed quickly, and held tight. I used it over hard shell, and sand, in waist deep water and tried it in about 6 feet.......held tight everywhere,

Oh yeah, they are made in the USA too, in Racine WI.


I've got a big fishing weekend coming up, and will post up again on how the Talon performs.


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a talon on my 22ft cc and work great. The cost way less then the PP


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I havent got mine yet but I'm going with the Talon.......i dont want no any more hydraulics if I dont have to.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a Talon sitting at the house waiting on me to see which bracket I need. 
Way, way, way less than the Power Pole (but I nearly stole mine) even after buying the bracket.
No room for the pump as it is and like's been said before, it comes with stuff that are extras for the PP.
Levi don't forget that carbs are tried and true but life is so much easier w/ direct injection. The PP was new at one time.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought the Talon last year and so far so good. I've used it in sand, shell, 2' - 6' of water and it hasn't failed to hold. The benefits of the Talon (IMHO) were No Hydraulics, Install myself, Two remotes Std., and less $$$$. Benefit of the PP, Proven over time. Only time will reveal the winner of the PP and Talon debate.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Kevin buy one of each. Put one on each side of that Gulf Coast and then tell us which one works out best.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> I bought a Talon, and have used it one WINDY weekend so far. It worked like a champ, deployed quickly, and held tight. I used it over hard shell, and sand, in waist deep water and tried it in about 6 feet.......held tight everywhere,
> 
> Oh yeah, they are made in the USA too, in Racine WI.
> 
> I've got a big fishing weekend coming up, and will post up again on how the Talon performs.


 I have used mine in all the above also with no problems so far. What impressed me this past weekend it held in hard sand on a wind blown shoreline. Where my PP left me stranded and let my boat float away into the open bay on a protected shoreline PP on hard sand. Then again I had the original PP when they first came out. :brew:


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Back Bay boy said:


>


OMG i'm still laughing!! and i want a airboat now!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Another PP stuck in the down position....


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> OMG i'm still laughing!! and i want a airboat now!


I want a airboat 2. Now thats pretty shllow.lol


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Thing to consider about the Talon. If you are making a wade and you want to lift your pole to let your boat drift towards you and your close to your remotes limit you won't know if its up or not, where with the PP you can see it. Also i seen a Talon get stuck in the down. Boat owner had to reach in the water and help pole up.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

FOR SALE: slightly used Power Pole, in great shape with little fishing time, deploys awesome and never had any issues with it. Just a few surface scratches. $1400 bills. Located in Yahoo land.

LMFAO



Back Bay boy said:


>


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Power Pole.......... Proven.............


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

The spikes are going to break. Put a 6' PP on my Triton when bought new in 2005. Broke my first spike in about '07. Poled down, had a brain fart, took off then remembered to pole up when I heard the snap. FTU gave me a replacement spike and a spare spike. Did not have to go to the spare until 3 weeks ago. This time the spike split from the top down about midway. Used my replacement from FTU to get me back in the game and received my back up spike from PP today via FedEx. No charges ever!! Now that is customer service.

That said according to tracking info my 8' Talon arrives tomorrow. I do not believe it to be a cheaper device but it was much less costly than the new 8' PP.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Have a 6' PP I installed myself about 5 years ago.*

I used the 8' or faster hydraulic motor, since it had just come out. I've never had the first problem with my unit(not caused by me), and it is amazing to me what it can endure. The designing engineer for the PP is a genius, without a doubt. I'm always surprised when someone says anything about the PP being noisy, mine isn't. Now if you were talking about my Bob's JP I would agree, but the PP, no. PP has excellent service and their warranty is outstanding. I had questions while installing my unit and they were always ready to help, and quickly. I partially installed my PP, but before being complete with the hydraulic installation, I took my boat to Victoria for an engine swap. I thought about taping my PP up so the arm would not extend down and damage the fiberglass pole, but stupid me, I decided not to. It didn't seem to want to move even with my pulling on it. Well, while in route to Victoria a nice couple in a pickup came by me pointing to the rear saying there is something dragging. When I finally got stopped the fiberglass pole was ground down to the metal part holding it. I called PP when I got home and explained I had ruined the pole, and asked what would a new pole cost me? Without asking how I demolished it, I was told one would be in the mail by the end of the day. Sure enough, pole and installation instructions were at my home in a day!! What an attitude and service with a smile. :cheers:


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

What I like about the talon is the emergency retract feature. You can retract it using a 7/16 socket or wrench. If you have a power failure. Cant do that with the PP.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

A guy at Dawsons in Beaumont said they are experiencing alot of problems with the talons.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've seen a Talon work on a guys boat and it IMO works better than the power pole, which I have then 8 footer. Not a single problem and the wind setting or wave setting, whatever it's called, worked awesome!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I will say that I am not impressed with the installation of my power pole b/c the hardware bolts are rusting very bad. I am the 2nd owner and the power pole has been on about 1.5 years. It is going to need to be reworked very soon before something fails on it. I am considering selling it and getting a Talon.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*That's not a PP problem,*

that's because the installer was not a quality installer. It's surprising that's the only problem you have, or at least that you have said anything about.:headknock


atcfisherman said:


> I will say that I am not impressed with the installation of my power pole b/c the hardware bolts are rusting very bad. I am the 2nd owner and the power pole has been on about 1.5 years. It is going to need to be reworked very soon before something fails on it. I am considering selling it and getting a Talon.


----------



## kpfishin (Mar 23, 2006)

*Talon sales!!!*

I'm not sure the difference, my neighbor has started a small marine distribution store and sells the Talons both sizes. Jason Allen @ Lone Star Boat Works in Baytown, give him a call 713-409-0752 maybe he can work you a deal!!!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Txfirenfish said:


> A guy at Dawsons in Beaumont said they are experiencing alot of problems with the talons.


Such as?

My tournament partner has trouble with his Power Pole just about every trip.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Everything on a boat is ran through electricity so that's not a problem.
> 
> there are plenty of threads, Just use the search engine. *But you're going to hear the exact opposite*. "Had trouble with hydraulics on PP" No hydraulics on the Talon. Power Pole is loud....Talon seems be louder than PP, PP goes down and out the way...Talon is bolted right next to engine and doesn't affect your fishing....
> 
> ...





Comeback said:


> I bought the Talon last year and so far so good. I've used it in sand, shell, 2' - 6' of water and it hasn't failed to hold. The benefits of the Talon (IMHO) were No Hydraulics, Install myself, Two remotes Std., and less $$$$. Benefit of the PP, Proven over time. Only time will reveal the winner of the PP and Talon debate.





draker3 said:


> I have used mine in all the above also with no problems so far. What impressed me this past weekend it held in hard sand on a wind blown shoreline. Where my PP left me stranded and let my boat float away into the open bay on a protected shoreline PP on hard sand. Then again I had the original PP when they first came out. :brew:





txshockwave said:


> What I like about the talon is the emergency retract feature. You can retract it using a 7/16 socket or wrench. If you have a power failure. Cant do that with the PP.





Txfirenfish said:


> A guy at Dawsons in Beaumont said they are experiencing alot of problems with the talons.





atcfisherman said:


> I've seen a Talon work on a guys boat and it IMO works better than the power pole, which I have then 8 footer. Not a single problem and the wind setting or wave setting, whatever it's called, worked awesome!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I got my Talon installed last week and used it Saturday all day. The thing is pretty dang cool.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Used both, like Talon better. They both do a good job. Talon is faster and more compact.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Talon*

My 2c kind of on outside looking in.What I see is talon is lets say (self contained) only few wires to battery and switch. PP requires a place to mount the hyd.pump assy./control solenoids /run hyd. line in addition to (like above) few wires to battery and switch.Thats my reasoning...CVA34


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

cva34 said:


> My 2c kind of on outside looking in.What I see is talon is lets say (self contained) only few wires to battery and switch. PP requires a place to mount the hyd.pump assy./control solenoids /run hyd. line in addition to (like above) few wires to battery and switch.Thats my reasoning...CVA34


That was mine too. The install was only $105 and I had them do some stuff while they were there.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

txshockwave said:


> What I like about the talon is the emergency retract feature. You can retract it using a 7/16 socket or wrench. If you have a power failure. Cant do that with the PP.


The power pole doesnt have a so called emergency retract feature but all that has to be done in the event of a failure is a simple disconnect of the hydraulic line and pick the pole up and reconnect it.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

...after reading these reviews - looks like I will be getting the 8' Talon. $$$ and installation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the negatives for the Talon is that you can't tell if it is deployed from a distance. So if you're wading and want it up so that the boat can drift to you, you can't tell if the remote worked or not. For the record, I have a 6' Talon on my boat.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> One of the negatives for the Talon is that you can't tell if it is deployed from a distance. So if you're wading and want it up so that the boat can drift to you, you can't tell if the remote worked or not. For the record, I have a 6' Talon on my boat.


I've got an easy fix for that, stay in the boat.


----------

